# Crap. Not again. Damn dog!



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

I totally blame myself. I'm mad at my dog but she's just being her. She's a good dog...not a LGD for goats. Three of my four dogs get along fine with all my critters but Fergie just wants to terrorize them. I have them separate by two fences. I've secured the first fence but Bella, an escape artist, will sneak under the first fence every once in a while. But she isn't able to penetrate the second fence. That is unless I leave the gate open. Well, this time I accidentally left the gate open on the second fence and Fergie must have followed Bella through.

Poor Gonzo, my new Angora wether, got the wrath of Fergie. He's pretty beat up with a 2" laceration near his tail and a couple of punctures on leg and back side. I've got him and the other baby back in the quarantine area.

He's standing, eating, and gimping around somewhat so I'm praying he's going to be okay. He just gimped over to the other side of the pen to eat a leave he saw. I'm worried about his back right leg. 








When we got there Fergie was not near him so either she stopped or Statler gave her a good bop and taught her a lesson.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh poor baby!! I would give him a tetanus antitoxin shot...B complex and probios and Banamine for painand swelling.....flush the wounds ...dont cover them..they need air to heal faster...do spray with somthing to keep the flies off...
Hay only...no grain...he wont be able to digest much right now...fresh water and electros to keep him hydrated

Im sorry about this...But please consider rehoming your dog...next time your goats may not be so lucky...and then she would be a killer and there is no turning back..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Clean up the wounds, shave the area's that are injured. Any puncture wounds need to be flushed with iodine/ water make it a light tea color.
At least 1 x a day, for a few days.

Start antibiotics, go 5 to 7 days.

I would give probiotics and fortified vit B complex for a few days for the stress.

Is Gonzo up on CD&T shots? If not, give a tetanus shot.

I am sorry this happened, hope Gonzo will be OK.


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I've cleaned and dressed the wounds pretty good. I'll remove the bandage. I've also sprayed him with fly spray to keep the bugs away. He just got his tetanus booster two weeks ago. That should be recent enough no? I'll run to the store for some B and electrolytes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Start antibiotics, go 5 to 7 days.


:thumbup:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The tetanus booster is fine. I wouldn't give another one.


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

I have antibiotics. I'll give him a shot now. How best to provide vitamin B. If it's another shot I'll run and get it and do them at the same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

If your talking about vitamin b it's a shot.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

You might be able to get it in some other form but the shot is better


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

B complex should be given Sub Q....


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

happybleats said:


> B complex should be given Sub Q....


Have the antibiotics which are inter muscular. I'll go get the vitamin b and give them at the same time so I can give him a chance to chill.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Apr 14, 2014)

Poor baby, so sorry he got hurt. I have to agree with happybleats, time to start thinking about re-homing that dog before it does manage to kill, especially, if this dog has a history of "harassing" your goats before.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Go a head and give the antibiotic SUB Q as well...the only meds that NEED to be IM is hormones...sub Q is less painful on the goat..

Best wishes


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

I gave him antibiotics via shot. No place around (TSC, The Mill, Bowmans) has injectable Vitamin B. So, I had some probiotics powder I put into his water. He is drinking, eating dry foliage, and moving about. 

You all are becoming like family....Thanks everyone. I can't express enough my appreciation for your advice and support. This forum is the best. You all are the best. 

Advice where to order vitamin B. Wouldn't be bad to keep around like the antibiotics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh poor baby! D: I hope he feels better soon. Glad your dog stopped.
I dont know much about your dog but you could get some of that invisible fence for dogs and put it around the entry points so your dog gets a zap and wont go in if the gate gets left open again?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

If that was my dog, I would have SHOT it immediately, NO second chances. Now it has the taste of blood, next time, it will do ALLOT more damage if the goat survives at all. I use to breed and raise hound dogs for hunting, to teach them to hunt, you give them a fresh piece of the animal you want them to hunt, it only takes ONE time, they recognize that as food and WILL hunt that FOREVER, don't risk it, next time it may be your favorite baby.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I buy all my stuff from PBS Animal Health when I order online.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry for your poor baby! What a cute goat  Glad he is able to move around, lots of TLC should do the trick!Hope all works out well!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

You are doing a great job taking care of him. Don't beat yourself up over leaving the fence open. It was an accident and sometimes things just happen. 

I'll be praying for a full recovery for your cute little guy.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Get a pack of b-1 tablets from the pharmacy add it to some grain chances are he won't notice it and at least you'll get some down him


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you can give human vit b - get some b100's, crush, mix with water and drench. don't be alarmed if his pee turns bright yellow (it's from the vit b).

hope he heals up soon.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Poor boy! A b complex shot is best, but you can do what nchen said above. That's what I've had to do in the past...I agree on either rehoming the dog, or putting an electric collar on and having some strict "no goat harassment" lessons.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I agree about letting the air at the bites, and keeping them clean and covered with fly dope

I have 6 dogs who would kill all my goats and chickens if given the chance, it's in their genetic makeup to be prey driven. I make sure that the dogs never get the chance. They are in their area with heavy metal fencing and electric fencing along the top to keep them from climbing out. I even have the bottom of the fence rigged up so they can't dig out either. 

The goats outside area is the same as the dogs, with electric fence to keep the goats in and the dogs out. The chickens area is covered and they are not allowed to free range unless I am home.

You can have prey driven dogs and goats co-exist. I've done it for years with no mishaps. She doesn't need to get rid of the dog if she wants to keep it. All 10 of my dogs get fed raw goat and chicken meat along with a variety of other raw meats, the 2 Pyrenees and the Alaskan Husky and English Setter included. That doesn't make them go after the goats and chickens.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tractor supply here has:
*High Level Vitamin B Complex - Durvet*

See if they can order it. Also, they may of just of been out of it on the shelf. 
Call and ask.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

What kind of dog? Some are definitely worse than others about attacking livestock. I only keep LGD breeds, the prey drive is almost non-existent in LGD's. 
If it were my dog, I wouldn't shoot him over the first offence but he'd definitely get a taste of my wrath and have the fear of god in him if he even looked at a goat wrong again. I'm not one of those people that think you have to catch a dog in the act to teach them a lesson. He knows what he did wrong. As soon as I saw the injured goat I would have punished him severely. Poor little goat, I hope he gets better soon. It's our responsibility as the owners of animals to make sure that ALL the animals in our care are safe, so I hope if he's a repeat offender (sounds like he might be) that a permanent solution is found to keep your goats safe from now on.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Its a lot easier to tell someone to shoot their dog than it is to do it.

Hope you can find a good solution. I like the electric fence and/or collar idea!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lets try to keep the topic on the healing of the goat...A decision needs to be made and that decision is the PO's to make...I know we can all get pretty passionate about this topic..thank you all for your input...now lets move on to the matter at hand...helping the goat feel better  ...Lots of good advice has been given....

Please keep us posted on his recovery!!! 

best wishes


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Last check before bed and he seems to be doing fine. And, all day he seemed to be getting more active which I think is positive. 

It may be hard for some of you to understand but Fergie is actually a wonderful dog, a puli by the way. We don't have children. So, she is like a daughter to me. It's not a trait common for the breed... my other three are fine with the animals except maybe Ralphie who will bark at and/or run away from them. The other two get along well and mix among the goats. I do not blame her...I blame myself. And I am certain none of you would re home or shoot your daughter over your own mistake; You would find a way to make it work and keep everyone safe. I'm thankful that she didn't go for the kill when she certainly had the opportunity... my wife found her trying to get back in her own yard... 'knowing she did something wrong.' I will most certainly be securing that first perimeter and be more mindful of the second from now on. But, I will also work on some serious behavior training although I would still never trust her alone or unleashed around the goats. I believe her desire to please me is pretty strong. That said, I greatly appreciate the comment to keep the thread about getting Gonzo healthy... again my fault for authoring the thread title while still very upset. 

Thanks again for everyone's advice to help him get better. I'll post an update on poor Gonzo tomorrow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I really think there are a lot of people on here whose dogs would go after the goats if they had the chance. I know mine would. I just make sure to keep them separate and no one is getting rehomed or shot.

Glad to hear the goat is recovering.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry uglywon, I forgot how much dogs are a part of the family... even the trouble-makers! I understand that rehoming is a big no for you, I could never do that to my dog. Maybe you could look into professional training, so she can be a little more trust worthy. And good fences are a must! 

I'm glad your goat is doing better, he'll be good as new in no time! Btw, I think he's adoreable


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

uglywon said:


> I totally blame myself. I'm mad at my dog but she's just being her. She's a good dog...not a LGD for goats.


I'm sorry, but I have to disagree with you on her being a good dog. A good dog doesn't show aggression towards other animals unless they present a threat to their owner/master/members of the family. Personally, I don't understand why you would keep a dog that you know will go after other animals.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I know you should have an aggressive dog but for most people their dog is a part of their family, you can just get rid of it. I had a dog who was aggressive towards my goats and ducks. I learned from my mistakes and worked harder to make sure everyone was safe. I could never just get rid if a dog!


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

I know some people cannot be convinced a dog can be good after something like this. They have their opinion. Showing aggression towards other animals only "...unless they present a threat to their owner/master/members of the family." is not correct. Everyone should be aware that dogs can also act aggressively if they are beginning a heat cycle, they are protecting their young, or just being territorial. 

Look, I'll never trust her with the goats. But, She had an opportunity to kill and didn't. As my wife told me, she wasn't caught red handed and still she left the scene on her own accord 'knowing she did something wrong.' She had plenty of opportunity to go after all the chickens and turkey's free ranging. She's always been an aggressive player / tail puller, even with the other dogs, I think if Gonzo hadn't ran he wouldn't have been chased. It's on me to correct that behavior. And, I have decided to have her fixed as a result to reduce the hormone levels. I never beat my animals. But she has been moping around all day kissing up knowing she's disappointed me. 

Once again, my fault for the thread title and the bad behavior. I'd be grateful if we can try again to switch the thread back to Gonzo's recovery. That said, he seems much more active and less gimpy this morning. Not sure he likes the probiotics in his water so I'm going to make it plain because I want to see him drink more. He's eating hay a little and some goat chow. His tummy sounds pretty active. My worst fear now is infection so I'll keep up the antibiotics for another 6 days. g


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, I see where you are coming from. I sure hope Gonzo makes a full and speedy recovery! You might want to consider adding a little raw, unfiltered apple cider vinegar to his water. I started adding it to my girls water last summer to control algae, and it almost doubled their water intake.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you think she sees the goats as a threat? Or just something fun to play with? My old dog was mean to them because they scared him and he didn't want them there. But my new dog ( a Great Pyrenees puppy) LOVES to play with them. She jumps and takes off running and the goats will start kicking their feet up and chase after her then she'll turn around and chase then. It's really funny, both dog and goats are clearly play but I never let her in there with out me cuz I dint want her to get to ruff.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> he seems much more active and less gimpy this morning. Not sure he likes the probiotics in his water so I'm going to make it plain because I want to see him drink more. He's eating hay a little and some goat chow. His tummy sounds pretty active. My worst fear now is infection so I'll keep up the antibiotics for another 6 days.


I always offer fresh water along with a bucket of electros so they can choose...some will suck the electros right up while other will rather have the plain water...I prefer the probiotic paste...I can go out and dose who needs it and be done...TSC carries it if you want to look into it...are you still giving B complex? is a great Vitamin any time a goat is under any kind of stress...Im glad he is doing better...keep up the good work!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dappleboers: 


> But my new dog ( a Great Pyrenees puppy) LOVES to play with them. She jumps and takes off running and the goats will start kicking their feet up and chase after her then she'll turn around and chase then.


Although this sounds adorable ( realy does) and also a play time, clearly not a threat, it is not a good habit to start...right now it maybe puppy play, later not so much..its better to teach your pup now to resist the chase...teach her firm commands to "stop" "lay down" "back off" "stay" what ever your words may be..your pup needs to learn verbal and hand commands so she can be a good listener and safe protector when she is ready....

Best wishes


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

When we bought her our intentions weren't for her to be a guardian, the breeder for whatever reason said she didn't think she would be a good guardian. So she's never with them unless I let her come with me. So she'll never be with them without me. And when I say puppy I mean 8 months old and huge! But I understand were your coming from. When I say lay down she immediately lays down and when she can tell she's in trouble she'll put her head on the ground and she won't look at me.. It is quite funny


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its good she listens to you...I still would not let her chase the goats...be with them..love on them ect..is great but chasing, even in play can end bad...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad he is doing OK.


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

Update. Gonzo is still improving. He's favoring his back right leg a bit. But, he seems to be able to use fully when he wants to move fast. Trooper has been taking his shots with little resistance. The wounds appear to have all closed up nicely. 

Mostly he mopes from the little shelter I built him. But, today my wife put 'goat nummies' by the gate for him. And he came all the way out to enjoy them. BTW, 'goat nummies' are leaves and brush the goats can't reach. For some reason they taste more wonderful when delivered by human slaves. It's going to be a while before I introduce him and Camilla back to the herd. They are still new and bring picked on by the others. So, I need to make sure he's in good enough condition to deal with goat bullying. 

Thanks again everyone for the helpful suggestions. The cider trick worked well. Gonzo's eating, drinking a lot and the expelling both regularly. Take care all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is doing better.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I am so glad to hear that he is improving!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Great news! Keep up the good work. 

"...human slaves." LOL!! Oh so true. And we do it quite willingly.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

One of my boer ladies was attacked by or evil neighbors dog. There was a good chunk of meat missing and quite a bit of skin. 
It was horrible. It had almost detached the skin from her butt. (Sorry I don't have a more proper word) 
All we did was spray peroxide on it every day after we cleaned the wound as best as possible. 
I will tell you no one thought she would live but I just wouldn't give up on her! I prayed for her a lot.
Loong story short...3 months later it healed up pretty well! And another month later my pretty boer lady surprised me with a beautiful doe and a gorgeous buckling! 
She was pregnant all through that experience! What a strong goat!
I would just try to keep it clean. Don't stress her/him out with messing with him so much. 
Hope he'll be okay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, Gonzo is doing great.


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

I am happy to report that Gonzo is just about 100 percent. It's been a long weekend and he and Camilla wanted to be back with the herd badly. So, under a lot of supervision, they've been reintegrated this weekend. The bullying is still there, especially when food is involved, but not nearly as tough as before the injury. I am amazed that Gonzo is running and jumping on things and play butting with the gang. Life is good on the farm again



























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that he is well again!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wonderful news!!


----------

